# Paint match for Snapper snowblower



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings gang....got a 524 Snapper I'm playing with and the paint is faded and some rust bleeding through...any suggestions on what rustoleum colour will come close?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A quick look seems to be the majority out there use the Farm Equipment MF (Massey Ferguson) Red …..

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...t-spray-paint-massey-ferguson-red-spray-12-oz


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'll give it a try!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like Krylon has a Farm Equipment line as well, with the same MF Red …..

https://www.grainger.com/product/54...kwcid=AL!2966!3!281698275744!!!g!471129718949!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Another thing, which I am sure you are already aware of, is that the color of primer you use would probably have an effect on the final gloss topcoat shade.

Just an FYI ….


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Rust oleum Gloss sunrise red is a dead on match and its cheaper than the farm implement paints are. Its available in both oil base brush on and rattle can.
However, from what I can tell older Snapper machines are a darker shade of red than the newer machines, unless the old machines just fade darker. But if its the lighter shade, the gloss sunrise red is dead on.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Another thing, which I am sure you are already aware of, is that the color of primer you use would probably have an effect on the final gloss topcoat shade. Just an FYI ….



You made my day, matching paint on a snowblower! 

Man just clean it, prime it and paint it. 

No points deducted as long as it works.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

…..


----------

